# Zeitkapsel 2019



## Quppi (22. August 2016)

Schon 6 Jahre sind rum, seit dem ersten Zeitkapselthread. Zeit für Nummer 3 
Regeln bleiben gleich: Ab heute habt ihr 2 Wochen um Vermutungen anzustellen, wie der Hardwaremarkt in 3 Jahren aussieht.
Falls ihr ein wenig Inspiration braucht, ist hier der Link zum letzten Zeitkapselthread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/286170-zeitkapsel-2016-a.html


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (22. August 2016)

Puh.

- 32-48GB HBM auf den High End Karten.
- AMD holt wieder ohne Ende Gewinn rein mit Zen und macht eine weitere Erfolgreiche Architektur.
- Nvidia verkackt nen Treiber richtig wodurch Karten abtauchen.
- AMD machts nach.
- Nvidia verlangt für eine "1280" 1000€
- AMD bleibt günstig.
- Intel macht nen Hammer, verklagt AMD für irgendwas.
- Meine 290 wird nach der RMA wieder kaputt gehen

Das ist meine Vorstellung wie es aussehen wird!


----------



## Cinnayum (22. August 2016)

- bezahlbare SSDs liefern sich mit den Spieleinstallationsgrößen ein hartes GB-Rennen
- trotzdem komme ich 2019 ohne surrende HDD im PC aus
- PC-Gehäuse nehmen schickere Formen an als die "Umzugskartons" von heute
- VR wird in 2. Generation mit nicht so abgeschotteten Brillen der Hit
- Windows 11 ruft bei Verstößen gegen die AGB selbständig die Polizei und versperrt das Haus
- EA hat Spiele mit Seele und nachhaltiges Geschäftsmodell immer noch nicht unter einen Hut gebracht
- beim Kauf einer Nvidia 12xx ist eine Auskunft der Schufa vorzuweisen
- es gibt endlich von Intel eine 5 GHz-CPU
ach ja und
- Star Citizen wird auf 2020 verschoben


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2016)

2019 sollen dann ja viele neue Speichertechnologien wie DDR5, GDDR6 und HBM3 auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Seabound (22. August 2016)

Es wird endlich Staubsaugerroboter geben, die nicht an jedem Stuhlgang hängen bleiben.


----------



## turbosnake (22. August 2016)

Es gibt keine dGPUs mehr.
Der VR Hype ist vorbei, nachdem er Sony, Facebook, HTC und Valve in die Pleite geführt hat
4k hat sich so langsam als Standard durchgesetzt
MS ist dabei in der Bedeutungslosigkeit zu verschwinden
Intel baut immer noch nur 4 Kerner für Consumer


----------



## Two-Face (22. August 2016)

Immernoch kein Half-Life 3

Ne ernsthaft, wahrscheinlich 4k so langsam in deutschen Wohnzimmern aber immernoch kein Breitbandausbau.


----------



## Quppi (23. August 2016)

Leute ich bitte euch einigermaßen realistische Vorschläge zu machen. Immerhin soll es auch in 3 Jahren noch lustig sein, wenn man den Thread wieder aus der Versenkung hervorkramt und ein paar Ideen liest, die so gekommen oder doch ganz anders geworden sind.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2016)

32GB RAM und 16GB VRAM sind Standard.
Die iGPUs sind 5mal, die dGPUs 3mal und die CPUs doppelt so schnell wie Heute.
Es gibt endlich OLED Monitore mit 8K, 240HZ und HDR für unter 1000€.
Beim Sound hat sich, wie die letzten Jahren auch, nichts getan.
CoD Primal Warfare erscheint und braucht 150GB HDD, 64GB RAM, 32GB VRAM und läuft selbst auf Highend Systemen nur mit 45fps.

Was aber auf jeden Fall eintritt, ist mein runder Gebrutstag.


----------



## Hardwell (23. August 2016)

Nach einem Atomschlag wurde die moderne Zivilisation ausgelöscht und es gibt keine Stromversorgung mehr.


----------



## Red-Hood (23. August 2016)

Serial Attached SCSI löst SATA auch bei Heimandwendern ab.
Netzteile mit mehr als 500 Watt werden nicht mehr verkauft.
VR wird sich problemlos durchsetzen und den Großteil des Spielemarktes ausmachen.
Hamsterräder im PC werden staatlich bezuschusst.


----------



## Orka45 (24. August 2016)

-3D-Xpoint ist verbreitet, jeder zweite im Forum hat eine SSD damit im Rechner. Die Geschwindikeiten der SSD liegen jenseits von gut und böse (memo an mich, aktuell ist ne Samsung 830 verbaut)
-HHDs werden nichtmehr in Consumer Kisten verbaut
-Rechner sind im leerlauf 100% geräuschlos, alles ist ab Werk Semi-Passiv geregelt
-8 Kerner sind endlich Standard
-12GB Vram ist empfohlen für Gaming in 4k
-VR Headsets gibts ab 300€, mindestens 5 verschiedene, Namenhafte Hersteller haben (brauchbare) Headsets im Angebot
-Vulkan kommt langsam in fahrt

-Der Diesel liegt bei 1,5€ pro Liter
-ich krakse immer noch mit DSL 3K rum

-edit: Das I-Phone hat wieder 3.5mm Klinke


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2016)

Schönes Spiel also gut, Ende 2019 sieht es so aus:

- AMD CPU haben einen höheren Marktanteil als Intel  (ZEN, go, go, goooo )
- Achtkerner CPUs werden die Standard Spielerechner Empfehlung
- Grafikkarten bekommen eine eigene SSD
- Die VR-Brille hat sich durchgesetzt und ist mit zwei mal FullHD Bildschirmen für unter 200,-€ zu bekommen
- die ersten Autonomen Fahrzeuge sind in Testfahrt auf der Straße


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

2019 sind meine Kinder ausm Haus und ich habe weniger Stress.


----------



## BlackAcetal (25. August 2016)

Ich hoffe, dass man in naher Zukunft, sein Bewusstsein auf einen Computer übertragen kann, welcher dann quasi das Gehirn emuliert und dass man dann in seiner simulierten Welz weiter leben kann 

Ich würde es nach meinem Tod machen...besser als sterben


----------



## bschicht86 (25. August 2016)

Hmm.. 2019... Nichts wird mehr so sein wie es war.


----------



## the_leon (26. August 2016)

2019 hab ich mein eigenes Auto und werde mit der Ausbildung fertig

AMD wird hier über 30% Empfehlungen haben bei CPUs

Bei MM wird es trotzdem überteuerte Intel+Nvidia PCs geben

Ich werde 6-10 Kerne im Rig haben und Dual GPU

Es wird DDR5 Ram geben und HBM3

VR hat sich durchgesetzt

Donald Trump ist US Präsident 

Angela Ferkel ist leider wieder Bundeskanzlerin geworden 

Im Bundestag regiert Schwarz-grün (wie grauenhaft)

In der Türkei ist ein Bürgerkrieg ausgebrochen und Erdogan ist tod.

Die Asylbewerber werden nicht weniger

Deutschland führt die Wehrpflicht wieder ein

Ich verlasse Bayern und hau ab (nach Kanada)

AiOs werden sich durchsetzten

VR hat sich durchgesetzt

Half Life 3 ist immer noch nicht erschienen

CD Projekt Red hat Cyberpunk 2077 released

4k hat sich durchgesetzt

die preise für landwirtschaftliche Erzeugnisse sind wieder halbwegs normal

Die Titan AMK kostet über 2000€

neue Spiele haben >100gb

ich hab über 2tb an SSD Speicherplatz im Sys und einen 6tb Datenserver

Star Citizen ist released und floppt


----------



## Placebo (27. August 2016)

SSDs werden in ihrer Geschwindigkeit beschnitten, um sie massenmarkttauglicher (aka günstiger) zu machen.

Aus den Flüchtlingsgruppen werden sich Parallelgesellschaften bilden, weil unsere Regierung mal wieder nicht genug getan hat.

Die AMD-Aktie ist bei etwa $10, war aber kurzzeitig schon auf $5 und $15

Es wird einen Netflix-Klon für Spiele geben

Es wird eine Reihe von Pokémon GO Nachahmungen geben, die meisten schlechter, mit 1-2 Ausnahmen, die das Spielprinzip tatsächlich verbessern.

In einigen Kompaktkameras werden gekrümmte Sensoren eingesetzt, um die Bildqualität zu verbessern

Die ersten Displays mit 6k-Auflösung werden angekündigt


----------



## turbosnake (27. August 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Die ersten Displays mit 6k-Auflösung werden angekündigt


8k Prototypen gibt es schon seit Jahren und NHK (japanischer TV-Sender) plant für 2018 schon mit 8k.
Die forschen da seit knappen 20 Jahren dran.
Stehen seit 2012 auf Messen und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sie in den Handel kommen.

Theoretisch kann man sich heute schon 16k "Bildschirm" basteln, sollte man besten mit 4x4k Beamer gehen.
Würde es randlose 5K Bildschirm geben wären sogar 20k drin.


----------



## XBurton (27. August 2016)

Meine Anregungen:

- SATA-Express wird nicht mehr auf Mainboards vorhanden sein.

- Die Effizienz von Computern steigt enorm an und ein High-End-PC von 2019 wird maximal 250Watt verbrauchen

- WQHD wurde zum neuen Standard erklärt

- es gibt Handys mit biegsamen oder einrollbarem Display

- Die Preise von CPUs sind aufgrund von der starken AMD-Konkurrenz gesunken 

- USB 3.1 Typ C wird immer öfters als Schnittstelle eingesetzt

- Es wird neue Anschlüsse für Monitore geben um höhere Auflösungen weiterzuleiten

- Das Tesla Model 3 wird zum vollen Erfolg und sorgt für die Einführung des Elektroautos in den Massenmarkt

- SSD-Speicher wurde viel billiger und kostet gleich viel wie HDD-Speicher 2016 (ca. 45€/1TB)
--> HDD komplett ersetzt

- DDR4 RAM bleibt der Standard( akt. Infos Start 2020)

- VR-fähige PCs gibt es ab 700€

falls mir noch was einfällt mach ich Edit  
Bis 2019 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tsd560ti (28. August 2016)

-Die AMD RX500er sind auf dem Markt zu kaufen, nVidia hat schon eine 1200er Serie auf dem Markt. Das alles in 14nm. 
Diese Karten liegen (mal wieder) bei locker 300Watt, gerne mehr wenn man richtig übertaktet.  VRAM liegt keinesfalls über 32GB bei der größten Karte, normale Anwender werden da mit 12 auskommen.

-CPU: 6Kerne werden guter Standard, 8 für die die sich es leisten können und die "alten" i5 taugen dann immer noch für kleinere Spiele

-RAM: Weiterhin ist DualChannel beliebt, deshalb werden 16 Standard und die teureren Rechner haben dann auch schon i.d.R. 32GB drin. 

-SSD: 8TB gibt es zu kaufen, die Preise fallen aber für keine Platte unter 100€/TB!

Netzteile: Wie gerade auch, die 500Watt wird man immer wegkriegen

Spiele: Schlimmer geht es eh nicht als die ganze Early-Access Flut. So viele neue Angebote wird es nicht mehr geben weil die Leute lieber etwas fertiges hätten

Handy: Die Größen werden sich nicht mehr groß verändern, 5-5,5Zoll ist Standard und unter 4,5 / über 6 gibt es nichts.   Man wird von Qualcomm weder 10+Kerner oder mehr als 3 Ghz sehen, 8GB RAM wird in den High End Modellen drin sein, während die 18er 6GB hatten.


----------



## Doggycat (28. August 2016)

Intel bringt neue cpus raus wegen zen
Die i3 i5 und i7 werden nach und nach ausrangiert die neuen heißen
I4 mit 6kernen
I6 mit 6 kernen plus ht
I8 mit 8 kernen und ht und die topmodelle werden dann ganz anderst heißen die haben dann wie die ibm power cpus pro core 8 threads mit 4,5ghz standart takt.
Und l5 cache 
@Edit 
Oh und amd wird trotzdem schneller 
Außerdem wird Ibm auch noch x86 cpus herstellen
Und ein unbekannter dritter gpu hersteller sorgt für feuer unterm hintern von nvidia und amd


----------



## MrLoL1 (28. August 2016)

Ich dann auch: 
-Spiele haben ca. 120GB.
-GPUs haben ca 24GB Vram.
-16GB Ram sind zu wenig.
-CoD spielt immernoch in der Zukunft.
-4k wird Standart.
-Ard verkauft 1080p als neue Evolution der Bildschärfe.
-4 Kerner sind immernoch standart.
-Es wird viele Pokemon Go Fakes geben, nur wenige davon mit verbessertem Gameplay.
-VR wird kein Thema mehr sein.
- 20% aller Haushalte haben FTTH. 
-Kabel Deutschland bietet 1Gbit Anschlüsse für Consumer an.
-Die Briten sind immernoch nicht aus der EU ausgetreten.
Joa.


----------



## Watertouch (28. August 2016)

Hmmm.

Tech:

- An den CPUs tut sich weiterhin so wenig dass ich problemlos weiterhin meinen 3570K nutzen werde
- Intel muss die CPU Preise nach Zen Launch stark kürzen
- Vega enttäuscht wie Fiji und schwächt die Radeon Group wohingegen AMD zulegt und einen Refresh von Zen bringt
- 1440p wird Standart und verdrängt 1080p in den Hintergrund
- 4K60 wird problemlos mit Mittelklassekarten möglich sein
- 8GB Vram in Einsteigerkarten, 16 in der Mittelklasse und 24 im High End Bereich
- Intel spaltet seine Desktop-Core Serie in Performance- und Stromsparsegment 
- CoD wird endlich beendet.
- der neue Elder Scrolls Teil wird endlich released und begeistert
- Es wird möglich alle Windows Programme nativ und mit selber Performance auf Linux zu nutzen, wodurch die Marktanteile diverser Distributionen durch die Decke gehen
- Die nächsten iPhones werden wieder dank unnützer Features als "revolutionär" dargestellt
- SSDs mit mehreren Terabyte werden bezahlbar und HDDs werden in Budget PCs verdrängt
- Vulkan setzt sich endlich durch und sorgt für ordentliche Performanceschübe
- Smartphones haben mal vernünftige Akkus die mehr als 3-6h Screen-On erlauben
- DDR5 wird angekündigt und HBM 3 zieht langsam in Top Tier Karten ein
- Multi GPU Probleme werden weiter nicht beseitigt und da einzelne Karten problemlos für 4K 120Hz sowie VR reichen sinkt die Anzahl der Nutzer
- Augmented Reality verbreitet sich mehr und mehr und hält auch bei mir Einzug

Edit: Wie wärs mit ner Politik Edition? Oder generell was 2019 mit der Welt los ist?


----------



## mardsis (10. September 2016)

-Jeder Single-GPU Spiele-PC kommt mit einer 350W PSU aus
-APUs erlangen eine höhere Relevanz und verdrängen Low und Mid-End Grakas fast vollständig vom Markt
-Mainboards für Sockel 1150 und 1151 sind unbezahlbar (siehe 1155 heute)
-USB 2.0 endlich vollständig verdrängt und runter vom Markt
-Ein großer Hersteller wird in Folge eines Skandals vom Markt fliegen (ich lasse jedoch mal offen welcher)
-Es gibt fast keine Spiele ohne Mikrotransaktionen mehr
-Neuer Schnittstellenstandard für Monitore
-Sparsame 4 Kerner etablieren sich endlich auch in Notebooks
-Full HD stirbt aus und wird von WQHD und 4K abgelöst
-Mini PC Systeme wie z.B. die NUCs ersetzen zunehmend stationäre Office-Systeme.
-Langsam aber sicher etablieren sich Internetleitungen mit halbwegs akzeptabler Leistung
-(Hoffnung) Massenfertigung von Holographischen-Displays beginnt
-Ein Hersteller versucht einen Nachfolger für den ATX-Standard zu etablieren, scheitert dabei aber


----------



## Quppi (4. April 2020)

Öhm.... Ich glaub ich hab den Zeitpunkt um ein halbes Jahr verschlafen oder so, aber egal, dafür wars umso lustiger hier die Beiträge nochmal durchzulesen 
Deshalb hier ein Push für nen toten Thread - sorry Mods 

Habt ihr Lust auf Runde 4?  Und was waren eure Highlights aus den vorherigen Beiträgen denn so?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2020)

Quppi schrieb:


> Habt ihr Lust auf Runde 4?  Und was waren eure Highlights aus den vorherigen Beiträgen denn so?


Ja, ja, ja, hatte zwei Treffer



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - AMD CPU haben einen höheren Marktanteil als Intel  (ZEN, go, go, goooo )
> - Achtkerner CPUs werden die Standard Spielerechner Empfehlung


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2020)

Wobei die aktuelle Empfehlung der R5 1600AF oder 3600, also Hexacores sind.

Die 8 Kerner werden wohl erst so richtig mit den neuen Konsolen in Fahrt kommen. 
Bis dahin ist dann auch der Cometlake i7 mit 8C+HT da.


----------

